# DVD Pioneer DVR-K12D gone crazy



## crewcalls (May 31, 2006)

I have a viao laptop. It came with a pioneer dvr-k12d dvd-cdrw. It simply wont play anything, nor record. I have already bought new decoder, and tried uninstalling the driver, but when I go to the win mesia player, it wont even give me the option to play a cd or dvd. It does eject the cd/dvd when I hit eject, so I know it recognizes that the drive is there, but it simply wont work. It wont even play a dvd that it created _(that it did play before, numerous times with no problem)_. Anyone have a suggestion?
Thank you
John


----------



## engti (Oct 5, 2005)

uninstall the driver?

what exactly was removed and what was put in?


----------



## crewcalls (May 31, 2006)

I went to the device manager and uninstalled the device (as suggested by the help sent to me by the folks on-line at Sony Vaio). I then rebooted my system and it detected new hardware, and installed it with the software the system deemed appropriate. I actually got it to see the dvd I had inside at the time, but then everything failed again and it didn't recognize any of the dvds I tried

Thanks


----------



## Shadowmann (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey Crewcalls did you ever get that K12D klunker working?


----------



## Shadowmann (Aug 4, 2006)

Pioneer DVR - In a SONY???????????????????????????? Lawd dats DUMB


----------



## crewcalls (May 31, 2006)

Nope, never got it to work, and I agree...a pioneer in a sony? Go figure, but it came that way. I went on to buy a new computer, but would love to get this Mother [email protected]*#er working.
Go any suggestions?
JB


----------



## Shadowmann (Aug 4, 2006)

If you want to send the drivers I'll pay a tech for detailed instructions to get it to work n'send um to ya... I can't do both when I can get a drive on e-bay for 50. Pioneer's been trash since early 80's and then JVC lowered there standards and now SONY!! Fc***GREED is what it Is....Corporate GREED. I reset the autoplay in properties and the darn thing just goes back to music files everytime. Every once and a while when I hit the reset in autoplay and reboot...it will play.  The drive works fine, Rumbles like it's going to blow up but it works when conditions are right. Lemme know if you can send drivers...I got burned on e-bay and the fraudster would not copy the reinstall disk.  Thanks Man.


----------



## Shadowmann (Aug 4, 2006)

What about the drivers man...I know a Puter Tech that won't stick me up and if he can't help he won't charge.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> ...Pioneer's been trash since early 80's


That's one of the silliest statements I've seen. Since 1980 Pioneer has been the first with almost every technological advance in hardware. The build quality of the products puts most others to shame (NEC and Lite-on for example). The whole standalone and computer DVD burning era was more or less started by Pioneer and their products to this day are always well reviewed.

Just one quote (of many) from CDFreaks:

_"The Pioneer DVR-110's writing quality is excellent and ranks among the very best". This is why most of us buy DVD burners. _

That said the DVR-K12d is not their finest hour.


----------



## Shadowmann (Aug 4, 2006)

I stand buy my statement . You read to many reviews produced by manufacturers ... read the raves about this piece of cra* and then look at your own statement...Not their finest hour. People have a right to their opinion without someone calling it silly. Leaps in technology and keeping quality up to par are 2 different things with Pioneer


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> Experience: Slightly smarter than a rock


How very appropriate, although you may have exaggerated a bit.


----------



## Shadowmann (Aug 4, 2006)

Honorable reply ... Hatz off


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

MysticEyes said:


> How very appropriate, although you may have exaggerated a bit.


Now thats funny LOL Zing....


----------



## Shadowmann (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for nuthin crewcalls...you asked for help


----------



## cru (Dec 9, 2006)

has anyone found a fix for this? I am having the same problem. with this same computer/player. Someone has to have the drivers or something, i also noticed the sound on the right side of my labtop doesnt work...


----------

